# Caitlyn Marie (06.06.08) Yes there's pictures!



## Serene123

Wow, I'm sure you've all read about induction day. It was so frusrating going through everything then being told her head had pushed my cervix back. I'll start from the good bit I guess.

I'm not sure what time it was (the day is still abit of a shock to me!) but the midwife dealing with me decided to pull my cervix forward. I was afraid, but, it had to be done. That was when I got my first taster of gas & air, which is fabulous, haha! Anyway after she did that they saw I was 4cm dilated and sent me off to have my waters broken. At 5pm they broke my waters and after 45 minutes I was still having contractions (finally feeling them!) but they were irregular. The midwife said they expect them to start up straight away and because they hadn't she sent off for the drip. Well, pretty soon they started getting stonger and stronger and closer together. It went so quickly I didn't know what the hell was going on. I had someone apologising for putting needles in me and missing veins while I was in so much pain (because the head was crowning but I didn't know that) and I really couldn't care less about my arm! Well anyway, I said, "I need to go for a poo I'm sorry if I do." and they decided to check to see how far I was before they started the drip. Next thing I hear is "she's fully dilated, come look mum!" What? I asked if I'd had the epidural already.. I really was so confused! Where had all those hours gone? What happened to the slow back labour I was meant to be having? What time was it? What was happening? Well then it started "push" "push" "pant" and there she was. 9.10pm.

It happened so fast. When they put her on me I was shaking and crying and asking what had happened!

I don't remember alot of it. It did hurt but I would do it on just gas & air again. It was amazing. If you don't want pain relief, don't have it. You can do it, if I can, anyone can.

I'm sure I missed bits but it was wonderful.
It really was perfect, just like she is!

Day1
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/Princess2.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/Princess1.jpg

Day2
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/Princess3.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/Princess4.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/Princess5.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/Princess6.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/Princess7.jpg
https://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll127/toriatrashhh/Princess8.jpg

Info I probably should've put on the first post!
06.06.08
9.10pm
6lb15oz
Head Circumference: 33cm (boy, how did I manage that?!)
Blood Loss: 100 (I dunno what the measurement is meant to be in but they did tell me?)

I have some bad tears and the stitches are SO sore.
She's lucky she's worth it!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00013.jpg
File size: 91.4 KB
Views: 58


----------



## genkigemini

SO CUTE!!!!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Newt

told you you could do it, i had no doubt. :hugs: well done honey she is absolutly beautiful. stunning baby :hugs:


----------



## heather118

Aww she is beautiful, congrats


----------



## momandpeanut

She is beautiful :baby:

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## oOKayOo

omg toria she is an absolute stunner!! I bet you are so chuffed!! She really is a princess isnt she!!! WEll done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura1984

Toria she is gorgeous!!!! what a perfect little pout!!
well done you!!
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gabi

That's wonderful! Congrats Toria. She's gorgeous!


----------



## sonny

WOW Welldone Toria.....and its about time little Caitlyn! She is so cute,you must be really made up :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

Aww Toria well done sweetie im so proud of you!! :hugs:

She's beautiful look at that hair!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations Toria she is gorgeous.


----------



## Vivanco

She is absolutely gorgeous!!!! An absolute little princess, well done mummy!!! Well done you!!! :hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## foxyroxie

shes bootiful well done


----------



## kookie

shes beautiful congratulations xx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

Congratulations hunny, she is soooo gorgeous. She looks so much like her mummy xx


----------



## Becky

She is beautiful well worth the wait, hope you are well and enjoying every minute of it!

x


----------



## suzan

Congrats!!
She's precious!!


----------



## carries

OMG! Look at all that hair...she really is beautiful Toria. Well done mummy!


----------



## babezone

aww shes gorgeous hunni ...well done x x x


----------



## Uvlollypop

shes lovely!!! well worth the wait! tonns of hair!!


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done. I´m sure she is well worth the wait!


----------



## tinytoes

wowee. Brilliant news. Lovely baby!!!!!!!

inspirational as ever.


Enjoy your little girl xxx


----------



## zoe r

congratulations toria. i havent posted much,but ive followed your story all the way through! im due any day now, seeing your story and pics has made me really impatient now! haha. well done. shes lovely. now you can enjoy her. x


----------



## smartie

what a cutie! congratulations!!


----------



## Linzi

Gorgeous! Look at all that hair!

xxx


----------



## holsx

gorgeous, well done xxxx


----------



## lynz

she is gorgeous congrats xxx


----------



## clairebear

CONGRATULATIONS TORIA

She is abousultly beautiful and ur story is ispirational well done hun xxx


----------



## charveyron

Well Done Toria - She was well worth the wait wasn't she? She's beautiful congratulations :pink:


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

absolutley adorable! congrats! xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats Hunni....Well done... SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!! XXX


----------



## sam's mum

She's beautiful! Congratulations! Sounds like you were awesome :D


----------



## Sparky0207

Well done Toria, shes gorgeous!! Well worth the wait!

I cant believe how much the pics look like her 4d pic (I know its the same baby and all that but its still amazing!) especially the 6th and 7th pics!

Congratulations!!

xxx


----------



## Mynxie

she's gorgeous, congratulations xx


----------



## coz

aw shes so sweet congrats xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

she is sooooo gawjuss. i bet your one proud mummy. and well done you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hug:
xx


----------



## Emsi76

She's a corker! Congrats!


----------



## welshcakes79

*melt* ahhhhh Toria she is _gorgeous_, what a mop of hair!!!
glad it turned out ok and a massive congratulations on your perfect princess from me and Rhiannon xxx


----------



## Tilly

Aww what a sweetie, congrats to you all!:baby::baby:


----------



## Tegans Mama

She's gorgeous :D Congratulations


----------



## butterflies

awwww Toria i was only thinking about you last night! She is sooo cute, absolutely gorgeous!!!! Big hugs babe :hugs:


----------



## AquaDementia

aaaaww!! She is adorable. Can you believe you are a mom, finally???
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loula

She's a beaut!

Well done xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done Toria she is gorgeous loads of lovely hair :D xx


----------



## lfc_sarah

congratulations shes gorgeous xx


----------



## ~KACI~

How sweet is she...congratulations x x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Aww she's gorgeous! And all over in 4 hours just on gas and air, well done you :D x


----------



## sugarmum2008

She is soooooo gorgeous toria :) well done! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodie__x

well done toria .. she apsolutly stunning !! shes gunna be a heartbreaker that 1 :) 

xx congratulations xxxxx


----------



## orange-sox

Awww Toria! She is B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L, I have been lurking around and reading your story as you've gone along, and my gosh, she is the most gorgeous baby I'be ever seen, well done mummy!:happydance:


----------



## mrscookie

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh all that beuatiful hair! I was tearing up reading that! congrats to you, you brave lady :D
xshe is a gorgeous little sweetheart!


----------



## nikky0907

She is beautiful Toria!

Congrats to you and Rich for your baby girl! :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She is beautiful! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations! She's beautiful x :cloud9:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Awww, She's soo cute :) Really pretty face.

Well done hun. x x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

How heavy was she ? :D x


----------



## Serene123

charveyron said:


> Well Done Toria - She was well worth the wait wasn't she? She's beautiful congratulations :pink:

She's moore than worth every second of it. :)


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations she is beautiful. xx

Who witness the birth? x


----------



## Serene123

AquaDementia said:


> aaaaww!! She is adorable. Can you believe you are a mom, finally???
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!

It's hitting me slowly haha. I absolutely love it. I can't believe I was ever without her.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Serene123

xXDonnaXx said:


> How heavy was she ? :D x

6lb15 :)


----------



## Serene123

fifi83 said:


> Congratulations she is beautiful. xx
> 
> Who witness the birth? x

My mum and my friend Charlotte. Rich and my sister were outside. I don't think I could've done it without any of them. Although my sister did come in at one point and I told her to piss off aparently (totally don't remember though!) haha.


----------



## Deise

toria, she's absolutely gorgeous!!! A mini-you!!


----------



## Rachel

Aww she's gorgeous! 

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:

xx


----------



## Beltane

She is beautiful!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## WaitingForYou

Aww well done Toria, she is a beauty. Bet she's glad to be with Mummy now. Congratulations.


----------



## baby.love

What a gorgeous little girl, a huge congrats to you and your new family.. :hugs:


----------



## CamoQueen

Aww, congrats, she's adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats hun, she is beautiful

xx


----------



## cheryl

Aww she is gorgeous and look at all that hair, she really is beautiful. A true little princess. Congratulations hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## GemGems

I nearly cried looking at those pics! She is an absolute stunner and that hair is amazing. Congrats! xxx


----------



## Tezzy

shes totally gorgeous :) well done


----------



## Belle

Congratulations on ur baby girl toria!! what a beauty she is!!
ur birth story sounds very similar to when i had Joshua, i agree gas and air is brilliant stuff and its actually not all that bad! 
congrats again!!
x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's gorgeous and just look at all that hair!!


----------



## Chellebelle

Congratulations!! She is beautiful! xxx


----------



## armychicmkm

Congrats Toria!


----------



## anita665

Aww, she has so much hair! She's so cute and she has such pretty eyes. Congratulations!


----------



## cparks1

Awww, she is just precious. Congrats Toria, she is lovely. It's about time she made an appearance.


----------



## ladymilly

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:oh wow she is soooooooo gorgeous Toria!! congratulations hun. you must be soooo proud. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## turbo_mom

wow i've been waiting so long to see pics of the little goober who's been giving you such a hard time all these months!!! She's absolutely gorgeous well done :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby

Awww Congrats she is absolutely beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## missjess

nice story!!!!!! she's gorgeous! x


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations! how much did she weigh?


----------



## Mrs-N

congratulations hun,she is gorgeous. 

well done you.

xx x x x x x


----------



## Litol_x_Me

Well done toria, congratulations hun she is gorgeous! <3


----------



## Samantha675

Well done love! 4 hours, you lucky duck!!! She is seriously gorgeous! I am sure you will totally agree that she was so worth the wait!


----------



## didda

Congratulations! What a gorgeous little girl - Well done you! xx


----------



## Samo

she is adorable! congratulations!


----------



## mama2connor

Well done, she is absoloutley gorgeous!


----------



## Emmea12uk

wow! She is finally here and so gorgous! well done you and congratulations!!


----------



## BurtonBaby

OMG! Congrats! She is so beautiful! I bet she was worth the wait! Congrats again, and welcome little Caitlyn!!


----------



## Suz

She is so beautiful!!! Congrats !!!!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats, shes a cutie!


----------



## Teri

aww so cute, i love her minnie t shirt too hehe.. congratulations i bet your so proud :)


----------



## charlottecco2

toria, she is gorgeous, looks just like you, I am so bored now you have had your LO lol and amy aswell, keep posting pictures, hope its all going well xxxxxx


----------



## babe2ooo

awww i've been waiting to hear your story for a few days now, congrats she is so cute,


----------



## TTaylor

She's Beautiful! Congratulations Toria!


----------



## leedsforever

she is sooooooooooooo gorgeous hun.... she really is!!!

Aww she is finally here for you!!! well done babe :)


----------



## Doodles

She's a real cutie, and she looks just like you. Congratulations, looks like she was definately worth the wait. :happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

aww. well done and congratulations! :) x


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Wow, well done you!!!

She's gorgeous.....love her hair!!

xx


----------



## sglascoe

she is beautifull congratulations...


----------



## miel

she is gorgeous! congratulations :)


----------



## babyblessed

Was so looking forward to reading your story Toria, congratulations on finally having your princess with you.

She is very beautiful! 

Well done you doing it with just gas and air; you have given me a wee bit more confidence that I can do it! 

Did you have the wright people with you in the end?

Enjoy your wee girl pet :hugs:


----------



## Ann-Marie

She is absolutley adorable, you must be so proud !! :D Well done you on a fab birth... enjoy your Princess :hug:


----------



## cupcake

congratulations shes lovely!


----------



## Mervs Mum

She is beautiful.....absolutely perfect.

x


----------



## Torialou

Congratulations on your princess! She's absolutely gorgeous :D xx


----------



## bigbelly2

beautiful a really big welldone

h x


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww she is beautiful!!!!! congratulations xxx


----------



## Blob

OMG congrats!! She's so so so gorgeous!! Awwww... you must be so happy :)


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Toria, she is absolutely beautiful!! Congrats x


----------



## Wobbles

Shes a adorable Toria

Well done hun

*CONGRATULATIONS* x x


----------



## Carolina

shes absolutely gorgeous and you did so well your a trooper! i love her hair!!


----------



## pepperflake

Wow, great job! She's precious! Congratulations!!! :hug:


----------



## Jenelle

OMG Toria, she is absolutely GORGEOUS!! Congrats :pink:


----------



## Serene123

babyblessed said:


> Was so looking forward to reading your story Toria, congratulations on finally having your princess with you.
> 
> She is very beautiful!
> 
> Well done you doing it with just gas and air; you have given me a wee bit more confidence that I can do it!
> 
> Did you have the wright people with you in the end?
> 
> Enjoy your wee girl pet :hugs:

Yeah, Rich was there for alot of it but he did leave when I started crying and asking for Charlotte. I needed her there and he couldn't stand seeing me in that much pain anyway. He was just outside. Mum was there the whole time. They were all brilliant. :)


----------



## sammie18

FINALLY!!!!! LOL! She is beautifull!! Congrats!


----------



## Tiffers

Congratulations Toria and welcome to the world princess!!!! :hugs: So happy for you! She is so pretty!!


----------



## Jules

Congratulations she's gorgeous, love all the fuzzy hair!


----------



## YummyMummy

aww congratulations shes beautiful i love her eyes xx bet ur so proud xx


----------



## princess_bump

Congratulatios she's gorgeous, well done, you sound like you did fab! :)


----------



## Scuba

Ahh she is gorgeous! Well done you on only having gas and air, thats my aim, we'll see if I'm as brave as you when it comes to the crunch! 

Congratulations! xx


----------



## thelilbump

Aww hun congrats -she's gorgeous!!!

And well done you :happydance:


----------



## xarlenex

Aw congrats, shes soo cute!


----------



## Mamafy

awww well done Toria and she is so worth it, she is gorgeous! :)

ps use witch hazel on your stitches, it so helps!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahhh shes gorgeous well done hun.xx


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations hun!!

You did so well and she's absolutely beautiful!

Well done hun, so pleased for you :)

xx


----------



## elles28

Congrats Toria your baby girl is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## mBLACK

Give yourself a pat on the back, she's beautiful!:D


----------



## Farie

Toria .. she is absolutely beautiful


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations - she's gorgeous!!

xx


----------



## Jem

Ahh she is SO cute!!! Congratulations!!!! xxx


----------



## Amanda

Toria - Caitlyn is absolutely stunning!!! So perfect, and how alert?

You should be very proud of yourself.:hugs:


----------



## VanWest

She's beauitful, congrats!! :D


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations Toria. Shes lovely xXx


----------



## psycholisa

Congrats, she´s lovely x


----------



## JessNJeremy

congrats! she is so pretty already :)


----------



## debralouise

Congratulations! You proud mummy!

She has such beautiful eyes - a real little stunner xx xx


----------



## lorrilou

she is absolutely beautiful. u must be so proud.


----------



## maddiwatts19

Awww hun...she is so so gorgeous!!
Congratulations
xxxxxxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

A wee bit late, but congratulations Toria. She really is beautiful. 33cm is quite small isn't it? She looks diddy anyway :cloud9:

She's truly beautiful. Well done! x


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww she is stunning, your so lucky!!! A gorgeous little perfect girly!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a beauty xxx


----------



## Helen_26

Wow hun, she's absolutely stunning. Congratulations!!


----------



## horrorheart13

Aww congrats, she's gorgeous!! She weighed the same as little Jerry :D


----------



## glamgirl

shes so cute, after all these pains etc it was well worth it...

Im so nervous for mine... I dunno i hope all will be well...


----------



## CrystalBell

what a beautiful baby!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Toria, she is so, so beautiful!

You did so well.

xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

You have a gorgoeus little girl honey, sorry this is delayed, only got back from holiday today! Told you that you could do it!


----------



## mizzi

awww gorgeous:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## anamaz

oh cute shes adorable

and wow your birth story sounds crazy


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations!!! She's beautiful

xx


----------



## Beltane

Your Princess just keeps getting prettier by the second! You are blessed!!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

congrats!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Shes gorgeous hun


----------



## MoonMuffin

Awww, she's so beautiful!


----------



## gde78

She's gorgeous!


----------



## HAYS

aw hun she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!congrats


----------



## HAYS

im welling up (get a grip hays) she is just so gorgeous!!!!!! proper little stunner


----------



## bambikate

She is absolutely beautiful - congratulations!!!


----------



## supernurse

Well done hun, she's absolutely beautiful and looks just like you. xx


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

omg!!! shes absoloutly gorgeousssss!! look at her wee hairdo  aww shes so cute congratulations  xxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

Haven't been on much lately so only just seen this. She's a right stunner, congratulations! :D


----------



## NatalieB

_Not been on for a while so only just seen this,
But she is absolutley beautiful,
Congratulations darlin.x_


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Congratulations, shes so gorgeous, and all that hair :)
xx


----------

